
Report: Mossad hacked Syrian computer to uncover nuke site - Haaretz - stakent
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1125312.html
======
stakent
Found on Schneier on Security blog:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/mossad_hacked_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/mossad_hacked_s.html)

